# How did you all do?



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So i guess its safe to say that most fairs are over for the year. How did you guys all do?
beth


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbup: I did pretty well. Placed in all of my goat classes and pack goat level 1. And got Reserve Grand Champion Wether. 

How'd everyone else do?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I did not do well this year....I barely had the time for it all so I lost track of time and my weather was born late....made weight by one pound and placed 4th. His twin sister placed better than him but I do not remember what placing exactly. We did even worse with the rabbits placing 5th but it was because they were still shedding really bad since out fair is in June. Otherwise we did really well though.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

our fair was in july and old age makes it hard to remember (lol) but we did not do so hot
i was told Hope's skin was too tight...?????????????
i was told twinkle was a nigerian not a mini nubian and the judge would not believe her papers
i was told the night before the show that i could show my nannies as "dry" because they were feeding their young then told 5 min before show that they had to be shown with the milking class
rabbits did well tho - best of breed - first in showman
dont remember it all
just not so hot


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

I did really well this year. I brought home 13 trophies (9 of which were grand champion), 19 grand champ rosettes, and an A.D.G.A. Grand Permanent Champ whom earned her last leg in the September show as a 4 year old. Over I did pretty good :leap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah heavenly im so sorry that they told you the wrong things. You doe hope definalyt looks mini nubian to me. A doe should have loose pliable skin, something that goes along with being dairy. As for being told your does can be shown dry, yes they can be shown dry but they still have to be shown with other milkers as they have freshened before. 
But dont worry, its all a learning experience! Just remember to have fun, and enjoy the animals you are showing. 
Beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We did awesome. We took Grand Champion at every show, and reserve at two of the show. (Best in show and reserve best in show) My daughter was Grand Champion showman at every show and she was the Round Robin Champion for the seniors. She beat the kids that show lots of the different projects. Matter of fact my fiber goat kids kicked butt in the Round Robin at the county fair. I had my fiber goat kids take Grand Champion Round Robin in the Intermediate and Senior division.


----------

